# Barista Express Deep Clean



## randell13 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hey everyone, first post and hoping you can all give me a bit of advice please. I have a Barista Express and haven't used it for 6 months or so - what is the best way to give it a deep clean and make it safe to drink from? As I imagine there will be plenty of stagnant water in it.

Many thanks


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Morning.

I'd start off giving the water tank, filter holder, drip trays, portafilters and shower screen a decent wash.

Give the group head a good clean and perhaps even taken the steam wand tip off for a good clean.

Once this is done I'd do a descale and then run another clean half tank through the machine.

It won't take much to get it clean again. Hope this helps?


----------



## randell13 (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you - I have given the water tank a clean with hot soapy water, ran 2 descale cycles and have ran almost a tank of water though and let a lot of steam from the steam wand too.

Going to run a couple more times (just pressing the double espresso button) tomorrow and then try it out. I think it should be pretty clean now tbh


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Don't forget to clean group head cleaning cycle!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd run some out of the hot water as well. Apart from that sounds ok to me - I have done the same on one.


----------

